# Heading to the White River in Arkansas tmrw!!!



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola

My Dad and I are driving down to Table Rock Lake in Missouri tomorrow. We're staying at Bass Pro Shops/Bluegreen Resorts' lodge/resort on Table Rock Lake to do some lake fishing for a few days. Then I have a guided float with a local guide, Jeremy Hunt, to float the White River and throw some streamers for some monster browns!! Can't wait. I'll post pix when I get back into Michigan. Anybody on the forum familiar with these bodies of water? If so, any info or knowledge would be most appreciated.

Hully


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Your a lucky dog. Wish I was going.:sad:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

BIG "D";3629408 said:


> Your a lucky dog. Wish I was going.:sad:


No Doubt!!

Have fun... :rant:


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

awesome. some of my fondest memories as a little boy were from the area. my grandparents lived in a small retirement community in the northeast corner of arkansas and every summer i would visit them. it was my grandfather who taught me most of what i know about river fishing for trout. enjoy your time down there im sure that wont be an issue, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

HULLY YOU SHOULD HAVE FUN LIKE DANNY I ALSO GREW UP IN NORTH EAST AR YOU MIGHT WANT TO STAY FOR A BIT 75 and the panfish are going nuts anyhow have a good trip take lots of pictures


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

I grew up in NE Ark. From the Hardy area actually. Spent a lot of time fishing the White with my Dad and Uncles. Also lived right off the South Fork of the Spring River for a while too.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

jimhx720 said:


> I grew up in NE Ark. From the Hardy area actually. Spent a lot of time fishing the White with my Dad and Uncles. Also lived right off the South Fork of the Spring River for a while too.


 i know the place well...the grandparents were from cherokee village. their house was on thunderbird lake. we would fish the bayou access of the spring river...what a beautiful area...bringin back lots of memories...man i miss that place place...


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Small world. I lived in Cherokee Village for a long time Mineola Street to be exact. Went to Highland High School until I moved here to MI my Sophmore year.


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

jimhx720 said:


> Small world. I lived in Cherokee Village for a long time Mineola Street to be exact. Went to Highland High School until I moved here to MI my Sophmore year.


 sure is! have you been back since? summer 07 was the last time i was down that way. ive been wanting to put a trip together to get back there but cant seem to find the time.


----------

